# Help! H21 doesn't see HD DVRs - DECA



## Phasers (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey all... I have a new install MRV DECA system, and all of my HD DVR's can see each other, but the H21 (though showing MRV as "Authorized") says that there are "No Network DVRs Detected".

I have an HR21, HR22, and HR24, as well as an R22, and they all see each other just fine.

I've checked all the connections on the back of the H21 HD reciever, and all are green, connected fine and tight, satellite signal is great. 

I've tried to force software update again, still doesn't see the HD DVRs. Tried resetting system (with little red button), doesn't work.

Any ideas?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Does it still have proper network settings and a unique IP address?

Are all the DECA lights green?


----------



## Phasers (Jul 2, 2009)

dettxw said:


> Does it still have proper network settings and a unique IP address?
> 
> Are all the DECA lights green?


It was never networked prior to this... Ip address is one of the 169.xxx.xxx.xxx and does not conflict with any of the other recievers (none connected to internet yet, haven't installed the broadband DECA yet cuz I need to run a wire)

Anyways, yes all DECA lights are green.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Phasers said:


> It was never networked prior to this... Ip address is one of the 169.xxx.xxx.xxx and does not conflict with any of the other recievers (none connected to internet yet, haven't installed the broadband DECA yet cuz I need to run a wire)
> 
> Anyways, yes all DECA lights are green.


OK, without the internet connection and your router to do the DHCP, this will take "some time" for this receiver to find the others.
Don't reboot/reset the receiver as this just means it will take even longer.
There are other posts about this and they, in the end, do find the DVRs.


----------



## Phasers (Jul 2, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> OK, without the internet connection and your router to do the DHCP, this will take "some time" for this receiver to find the others.
> Don't reboot/reset the receiver as this just means it will take even longer.
> There are other posts about this and they, in the end, do find the DVRs.


Ah... because the HD DVR's found each other almost immediately. I'll wait 24 hrs and post back...


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm counting 9 total tuners. You are using a SWiM16 and not 2 SWiM8's or a SWMLNB correct?


----------



## Phasers (Jul 2, 2009)

RobertE said:


> I'm counting 9 total tuners. You are using a SWiM16 and not 2 SWiM8's or a SWMLNB correct?


Actually two SWiM 8's (2 dishes on my house, both with 8 tuner SWM LNBs... long story). 2 separate DECA networks.

One with the H21, HR22, HR21 (HR22 and HR21 saw each other immediately, but I previously had those together in the beta over ethernet... H21 doesn't see any networked DVRs)

Other with HR21, HR22, HR24, R22 (all saw each other immediately, but this network is connected to my router... still haven't gotten internet to work, but haven't messed with it much either).


----------



## pstr8ahead (Mar 26, 2007)

I would trace the line back and make sure you don't have a diplexer or something similar.


----------



## Phasers (Jul 2, 2009)

pstr8ahead said:


> I would trace the line back and make sure you don't have a diplexer or something similar.


Ran it myself... Satellite/ 5 LNB SWM --> Band Filter --> green SWM splitter --> wall plates --> DECA --> Coax & Ethernet to Receivers (except the HR 24 which I don't use DECA)


----------



## pstr8ahead (Mar 26, 2007)

Check the barrel and fittings at the wallplate. Most of these issues I've seen so far have been cabling or connectors.


----------



## Phasers (Jul 2, 2009)

pstr8ahead said:


> Check the barrel and fittings at the wallplate. Most of these issues I've seen so far have been cabling or connectors.


Checked everything... connectors/cabling are tight and secure. Like I said, satellite signal was/ is coming thru in the high 90's, even 100 on some transponders.

I even tried a "reset everything" on the reciever (after wait 6 hours to see if it would pick up any of the HD DVRS), and still nothing.


----------



## Phasers (Jul 2, 2009)

*HAHA FIGURED IT OUT.*

I had static IP/ static network settings on the HD DVRS, from when they were connected to my router, so they were connecting using different network settings than the HD reciever which had never been connected and was using the default network settings.

A simple "reset defaults" under network settings, and a quick MultiRoom name set (since it got wiped) afterwards, all fixed.


----------



## pstr8ahead (Mar 26, 2007)

Awesome...seen that before


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Phasers said:


> *HAHA FIGURED IT OUT.*
> 
> I had static IP/ static network settings on the HD DVRS, from when they were connected to my router, so they were connecting using different network settings than the HD reciever which had never been connected and was using the default network settings.
> 
> A simple "reset defaults" under network settings, and a quick MultiRoom name set (since it got wiped) afterwards, all fixed.


Guess this was a mistake then:


Phasers said:


> It was never networked prior to this..


----------



## Phasers (Jul 2, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Guess this was a mistake then:


No.. the H21 had never been networked before.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Phasers said:


> No.. the H21 had never been networked before.


My mistake. I thought it was the other way around.


----------



## Phasers (Jul 2, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> My mistake. I thought it was the other way around.


No prob... though now I can't get any of them to connect to the internet...

I have the broadband deca (well regular white deca with power supply) wired into my 8 port ethernet switch (uplink '9th' port of switch is wired to a port on the router).. The coax from this deca is plugged into my green swm splitter.

Any ideas?

I've tried manually configuring the IPs. Is it because I am using the switch?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Phasers said:


> No prob... though now I can't get any of them to connect to the internet...
> 
> I have the broadband deca (well regular white deca with power supply) wired into my 8 port ethernet switch (uplink '9th' port of switch is wired to a port on the router).. The coax from this deca is plugged into my green swm splitter.
> 
> ...


As long as the switch connects to your router, you should be fine.
Now that you have the router connected, it may be time to go through each receiver's network setup to have them all change their IPs.
As long as the DECA-router/switch has green LEDs, and the receivers are set to "auto" [DHCP], a reboot should get each going again.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I've never seen an 8-port switch where you could use all 8 ports AND the uplink; usually the 8th port can only be used when no uplink is used, or vice versa.

Anyway, DirecTV should have installed you with a SWM16 - you should not be using your home network to bridge two DECA clouds.


----------



## Phasers (Jul 2, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> As long as the switch connects to your router, you should be fine.
> Now that you have the router connected, it may be time to go through each receiver's network setup to have them all change their IPs.
> As long as the DECA-router/switch has green LEDs, and the receivers are set to "auto" [DHCP], a reboot should get each going again.


How do I change the IPs other than "Advanced" which requires me to set the IP, Gateway, Subnet, and DNS?

If I leave to default (even after a reboot) then it assigns it an IP of 169.254.0.xxx with a subnet of 255.255.0.0

If I try to assign everything manually, I can get them to see each other again, after reboot, and I put in the IP (192.168.1.xxx), Subnet (255.255.255.0), Gateway/DNS (192.168.1.254) (I have u-verse, gateway/dns is .254 for some godforsaken reason). Anyways they're still not connecting to the internet even after reboot.

All lights are green. Any ideas?


----------



## Phasers (Jul 2, 2009)

BattleZone said:


> I've never seen an 8-port switch where you could use all 8 ports AND the uplink; usually the 8th port can only be used when no uplink is used, or vice versa.
> 
> Anyway, DirecTV should have installed you with a SWM16 - you should not be using your home network to bridge two DECA clouds.


This might be the problem... it is a D-link... 10/100

edit... sorry linksys


----------

